
Your DNS Provider Should Not Be Your Registrar - sebg
https://www.petekeen.net/your-dns-provider-should-not-be-your-registrar
======
smt88
The benefit he's describing is completely negated by having a long TTL, which
is an important security measure.

If your TTL is long, you can't change your DNS records quickly. So whenever
the outage is shorter than your TTL, you see no benefit.

